# تفضلوا



## جورج (23 أغسطس 2005)

ان يقوم المسيحيين بالمشاركه في المواضيع التي يقدمها المسلمون و العكس صحيح لكي يكون النتدى ناجحاً
و يقوم كلا الطرفين باقناع الطرف الاخر 
فلا يفيدنا المواضيع المتكتله 
ارجوا ان تاخذوا بنصيحتي
و ان هذا المنتدى قد جذب انتباهي واني احمد الله ربي ان ارشدني للمشاركه في هذا المنتدى
لانه يساعدنا على اداء جزء من واجبنا تجاه ديننا

مسلم


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2005)

اعتقد الكلام يجب ان توجه لنفسك اول شئ لانك انت من تبدأ المواضيع الهزيلة التي تستفز الطرف الاخر

لذلك بحذرك من التكرار

سلام و نعمة


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*سلام المسيح 
 لو كانت واقفة عليه  يا my rock كانت بسيطة بس كلهم يعانون من العقدة ذاتها و الحمدلله!  *


----------



## استفانوس (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*الرب الشافي
يحتاجون الى صلاة
اكثر من المحاورة
لاننا نوصل الكلام الى الآذان
ام الرب فلقلوب*


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *الرب الشافي
> يحتاجون الى صلاة
> اكثر من المحاورة
> لاننا نوصل الكلام الى الآذان
> ام الرب فلقلوب*



*ربنا يسمع منك و لنصلي من اجلهم*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*فعلا محتاجين للصلاة اكتر من اي شئ 

الرب ينير الاذهان *


----------

